
MSDN Magazine will publish its last issue, ending a Microsoft developer era - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/08/microsofts-msdn-magazine-for-developers-will-end-its-decades-long-run/
======
downrightmike
They are nice to see some new things MSFT is doing, but literally 50% ads,
including a glued on fake cover ad.

